# Germany/Russia: Hans von Seeckt redux



## MarkOttawa (10 Feb 2011)

On rappelle Rapallo:
http://www.feldgrau.com/articles.php?ID=23

Rheinmetall Will Help to Train Russian Military
http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/blogs/defense/index.jsp?plckController=Blog&plckScript=blogScript&plckElementId=blogDest&plckBlogPage=BlogViewPost&plckPostId=Blog%3a27ec4a53-dcc8-42d0-bd3a-01329aef79a7Post%3af22d70d5-c1a1-45e4-9cb1-fdc9b297e4e1



> The Russian military continues to attract foreign suppliers. On February 9 the Defense Ministry signed an agreement with German Rheinmetall that will design a new combat training center in Russia. “The agreement to launch the design of a new combat training center at Mulino test range was signed during the meeting [of the defense minister Anatoly Serdyukov] with Reihmetall CEO Klaus Eberhardt”, explained the ministry’s spokeswoman cited by RIA Novosti.
> 
> She added that the new center will allow simulation of any tactical situation on the battlefield to train a military units up to brigade size. Rheinmetall also proposed to supply Russian military with mobile systems for safe and environment-friendly ammunition disposal.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (11 Feb 2011)

Rheinmetall itself was actually involved post-Rapallo (via Galea Hortus):
http://www.achtungpanzer.com/leichte-traktor-grosstraktor-i-ii-iii-neubaufahrzeug-pzkpfw-v-vi.htm 



> _Rheinmetall-Borsig Leichte Traktor - Versuchskonstruktion (VK) 31_



Mark
Ottawa


----------

